# Outlook 2013 - Rules not running automatically



## CurtL5 (Oct 17, 2014)

Have a brand new install of Office 2013. New profile, new everything...
Actually, a fresh OS too...

Running on an Exchange server, I created a pretty simple outlook rule to move calendar responses to a subfolder using specific words in the subject line. I manually run the rule and it works great but no matter what I do, I cannot get it to run automatically.

I tried renaming the outlook.srs file and letting Outlook create a new one but no luck.
I did a quick internet search and found some commentary about it being an un-acknowledged known issue but could not find much of a fix other than the .srs trick above.

Again, rule works fine manually - just need it to run automatically so I don't have to go thru the multi-step process of manually initiating it.

Thoughts...?


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

I have absolutely no idea, but then why not make a rule to run this rule?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

outlook 2013 has changed rules behaviour very slightly 
open outlook/ click on rules then manage rules and alerts in ribbon then on the email rules tab click on options
then select the upgrade rules button ( if it isn't greyed out) and hopefully it should work 

I don't know why but even with new manually created rules, that option needs to be done


----------

